# Help! Problem with Disk Space



## hainguyen1402 (Sep 6, 2010)

I have check the directory and I found out that directory /home nearly 100%
I use the df command: the display is:

```
Filesystem     Size   Used   Avali  Capacity  Mounted on
/dev/ad4s1a    1.9G     79M    1.7G     4%    /
devfs          1.0K    1.0K      0B   100%    /dev
[color="DarkOrange"]/dev/ad4s1f     31G    26G    2.3G    92%    /home[/color]
/dev/ad4s1d    9.7G    6.4G    2.5G    72%    /usr
/dev/ad4s1e     29G     11G     16G    40%    /var
```
but when I check again, /home directory does not used up to 26G as df command show
I use command [cmd=]du -sh /home[/cmd]. and it show 6.6G

So what problem with my server?

Waiting for any help!

thanks all


----------



## SirDice (Sep 6, 2010)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/disks.html#DU-VS-DF


----------

